# Sailing and Dogs



## shuntphl (Jul 13, 2008)

I am considering buying a boat this winter and would like to get some input from other boat owners on how they handle day and weekend trips with their dogs.

- The potty problem seems to be the least concerns, because from what I read, most dogs can be trained to just "do" it on the deck, which can be washed off with a bucket of water (or picked up with a bag, if it's not too "thin")  

- Do dogs get sea-sick? Do they usually enjoy sailing? Of course, it depends on the dog and maybe the breed, but maybe there's a general rule that dogs simply don't like sailing - period? Are special lifelines required to prevent the dog from accidentally going overboard? What about heeling? Do they handle heeling well? I would like to try it out first hand, but all charters in my area do not allow pets.

- What to do with a dog, when you want to go on land in the summer? For example to a restaurant or bar where dogs are not permitted? Leaving the dog in an non-air conditioned cabin doesn't seem to be an option. Are fans in the cockpit maybe be an option to keep the temperature down? Or are there maybe bimini/tent-like solutions that allow the dog to stay in the cockpit? I have taken numerous camping trips and left the dog in the tent for a short amount of time (in adequate shade and with fans) without a problem.

- So, I think I answered my question already myself: It looks like air conditioning is the only good option. Are there any good after-market air conditioning solutions? If so, where can I find more information?

I would very much like to hear from other boaters and their sailing experience with dogs.

BTW, my dog is a Boxer, which are very sensitive when it comes to heat anyway, so I would like to make the sailing trips as enjoyable for her as for the rest of the crew.

Thank you very much!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Down at the bottom of the page are some links to other threads and articles, but the main consideration, to me, is whether or not the dog enjoys being on the boat. If so, then any problems can be resolved.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Most dogs can take heat reasonably well if they have shade and plenty of fresh water. A C is only an option if you will have a boat large enough to carry both an A C and a genset. This leaves you with the concern of carbon monoxide poisioning unless the genset is very well vented. One cannot always count on marinas with shore power hookups on visitor docks, at least in our area. And some marinas have mooring balls instead of docks. My guess is that if your dog is very large or very heat sensitive, you had better budget extra bucks for kennel fees. My dog (a Schipperke) adapts very well to heat, heeling, infrequent potty stops. Our vet says you don't need to take him ashore, eventually he will learn to do it on the deck. The first time took 2-1/2 days! After he passed at the age of 13, on we now have a puppy of the same breed, and are trying to get him to use puppy training pads, available at most pet stores. The most successful story I know of boat trained dogs is Rudy at Libertysails.com, a long haired Dachshund. His owner writes a great website, and authored a really good book, "Living the Dream."


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi

We also have a boxer and I have some experience with dogs in sailing boats. Our dog is 16 months old now, the first time she was onboard the boat she was only 8 weeks old. Last summer she was on a 2 week holiday only 3 months old. My brother has a German Shepard; she is three years old now. Both dogs were aboard on the holiday last year.

This summer our Boxer was with us for three weeks two of those together with the German Shepard, the last week she was the only dog aboard.

First the dog must have a PFD - the one we have got has solid webbing, lifting strap and ring to put a security line on.

It is almost impossible to get a dog that has fallen into the sea aboard again. Having a good PFD with lifting handle makes this easier.

Our dog (without PFD) fell into the sea while we where moored this summer it was not a simple task getting her aboard again, imagine if the boat was moving high seas.

We always have PDF on the dog while the boat is moving. If the dog is walking on deck while moving we use a rope to secure the dog to the jack lines (same as we use).

Before last summers sailing we also added net to the boats lifelines (same as others use to keep children aboard).

To your other questions

Yes dogs can get seasick as people, last summer the young Boxer got seasick, this year none of the dogs got seasick.

I really don’t know if the dog enjoys sailing, dogs like to be with their folks. What I do know is that most dogs I know does not show any dislike for going aboard. 

Both the dogs seems to handle heeling well, they like to find a place to lay down and rest.

In the climate (Norway) we are sailing temperature below decks is not a problem, even in summer.

Hope this helps
Knut


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

> - The potty problem seems to be the least concerns, because from what I read, most dogs can be trained to just "do" it on the deck, which can be washed off with a bucket of water (or picked up with a bag, if it's not too "thin")


I would disagree, after house traing our dog, he will only do his business on soil. The poor guy almost jumped overboard one day and we knew it was time to get him back to shore right away.

That being said, I have heard of cruisers that have trained their dogs to go in various places on board.



> - Do dogs get sea-sick?


Yes, they can.

we sail with our beagle Charlie, but only on day sails when we plan on getting on land in short order.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

shuntphl said:


> I am considering buying a boat this winter and would like to get some input from other boat owners on how they handle day and weekend trips with their dogs.
> 
> - The potty problem seems to be the least concerns, because from what I read, most dogs can be trained to just "do" it on the deck, which can be washed off with a bucket of water (or picked up with a bag, if it's not too "thin")
> 
> ...











(CAPTION: FAT WORTLESS DOG AND SKINNY WORTHLESS DOG)

I just realized that we have ALWAYS had dogs on board, from beginners to live aboards. Though we lost one schnauzer, we still have the old fella and he now has a fat English Bulldog to keep him company (which he would happily push overboard).

Be that as it may, Bulldogs I think are one of the most heat sensitive breeds I know of and she is fine out in the cockpit. Someone mentioned getting a life jacket and I STRONGLY URGE you to do that. It will not take them long to drown once they fall in - no matter how good of a swimmer they are.

Our Bully seems to get a bit sea sick until she has been aboard a while. Scooter could care less. But Scooter has been on a boat almost all of his life (14-15 yrs in Nov). Our other Schnauzer did not get sea sick.

Yes, you can teach any dog to poop on board. Just dont take them to shore and sooner or later an accident will happen. I am sure there is piles of informatio non this, but we realized that they like to poop right after eating. Encouraging that is the trick to a happy boating experience. That being said, we always try to plan our trips so that we can get the dogs to shore - and at a shore it is accepted. If you take the dog with you, you will (or at least we do) have to plan around the dog too. In that respect, it is very much like having kids.

A boat with a/c and gen can be quite expensive. You can get by with just a/c but will only be good at the marina, (obviously). That may not be a big deal because if there is no breeze and it is scorching hot, are you going to be sailing anyways?? Nah, you gonna stayed parked at the marina!!

Your best bet is just making sure you have a nice covered bimini to keep pups cool. Keep water out and splash them in the heat of summer if necessary.

I think that answers all of your questions. Dogs are both a pain and a pleasure to take sailing. Which one it is for you depends on you - honestly.

Welcome aboard, by the way.

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I would disagree, after house traing our dog, he will only do his business on soil. The poor guy almost jumped overboard one day and we knew it was time to get him back to shore right away.
> 
> That being said, I have heard of cruisers that have trained their dogs to go in various places on board.
> 
> ...


Hey Tim,

My dog can EAT your dog!!! HEHE!

- CD


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Cruisingdad said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> My dog can EAT your dog!!! HEHE!
> 
> - CD


But Charlie is MUCH cuter!


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailortjk1 said:


> But Charlie is MUCH cuter!


Yeah.. but CD.... sailortjk1's dog could probably even get ME a date!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I doubt it... the dog's cute, but even cute dogs can't work miracles. 


craigtoo said:


> Yeah.. but CD.... sailortjk1's dog could probably even get ME a date!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Large dogs are very ill-suited to full-time onboard living, based upon my observations of several close liveaboard, dog-loving friends. The problems with having a long-legged large dog onboard are obvious - and I won't go into the reasons most understand without explanation.

However, this is a common problem, since many couples who choose the liveaboard lifestyle are empty-nesters who have sold the house and bought the big boat. Some are retired, or semi-retired. while others are first-time boaters using dogs as surrogate children.

The most common scenario I've found is, after an empty-nester couple have raised their family, or have never even raised children, dogs end up becoming their surrogate babies. I find it unfortunate for the dog though, that so many boaters make the mistake of adopting the wrong breed for this lifestyle.

I agree with most everything CD reported, even though we were "seasonal" liveaboards, we are good friends with three full time liveaboard cruisers with dogs of very diverse sizes and breeds.

We've always had dogs aboard, even when raising a family of two. Through the years, we ending up raising four, full life-term dogs from pups. The family dog was always the third child and summered on all of our various boats.

Starting from the late 1970s, we had trailer boats - first being 21 feet. I don't have pics on this computer of those boat dogs, including Ginger, an English Springer Spaniel, then Barney, a yellow Lab mix. They did not enjoy going out on these small boat - but we took them along on occasion.

Our first solo-sail on True Blue, was with Breyer, our daughter's yellow Lab. We soon discovered that teak decks and teak & holly sole, are not well-suited to the gnarly nails of larger dogs.








Jenna, a 16 lb. shi-tzu was a sea-dog at heart - loved sailing and lived for 14 years on our last two boats. We ended up putting her down the first year of ownership with our last boat - saddest day of our lives. This pic is the last one taken of her on True Blue.








After a couple months, we decided that the boat was too empty without a dog, so selected another shi-tzu as a pick of the litter from a local breeder. Emma took immediately to the boat through the potty-training phase with the use of Puppy Pads, which has the scent of turf and placed upon the foredeck during extended sails.








Just as CD stated, we experimented with the time periods between feedings before the urge to go was announced and scheduled our trips accordingly. Once dropping anchor though, Emma knew immediately where to go - by the dinghy boarding gate.








With or without children, our dogs give the time living aboard another level of involvement. We love them and wouldn't ever consider a boat without the dog-factor.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Even Newfoundlands (which are water rescue dogs) get seasick. And there are motion-sickness meds for dogs, just as for humans.

On deck I wouldn't trust doggie brains without "child" netting on the lifelines. Dogs keep us around so we can keep them out of trouble, right? [g]

On deck, you may find that it helps to keep the dog's nails and pad hair trimmed short, so the pads have some chance of gripping the deck.

For heat, you might try cooling pads, dogs are smart enough to stretch out on the coolest spot if they are hot. I've seen some sold for doghouses, but basically any heavy-gauge vinyl bladder, protected by a tough fabric shell and filled with cold or icy water, will give your dog a lot of relief on a hot day. That might be something you can work with, if you need to.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*We too...*

We too have small dogs as big ones on a boat don't seem to mix well..

They really do love the boat..


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Hal,
your camera doesn't suck... holy crap.

Nice shots! What kind of doggie is the one that look likes a Weimaraner / Dachshund? (No offense meant with my description...)


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

*More planning*

Dogs on board just take more planning when you're anchored out or cruising as well as sailing. We bought a good PFD that has a grab handle on the back to lift her out of the water. She loves to swim and since we have a walk-thru transom it makes it easier to get her on and off the boat and out of the water.

Only issue for extended cruising is planning the nightly anchorages next to public land to get ashore. She hasn't figured out how to go on board. She's also very good with the sailing and usually curls up next to us in the cockpit.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe Halekai's two dogs are both weinerdogs... 


craigtoo said:


> Hal,
> your camera doesn't suck... holy crap.
> 
> Nice shots! What kind of doggie is the one that look likes a Weimaraner / Dachshund? (No offense meant with my description...)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*Words of warning...*

Just a word of warning:










I took Sailingdog sailing (not to be confused with a sailing dog) - and it was a disaster. He had no problem going on deck, it was getting him to hold it until shore that was difficult. And forget getting him to walk forwards... he has been walking backwards way to long. Probably the multihull influence!!!!

- CD


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

All you need is a big enough schooner!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

He's just mad that my backside looks better than his frontside. 


Cruisingdad said:


> Just a word of warning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## farmboy (Jul 8, 2008)

Shuntphl,

Do you have a friend with a sailboat that would let you take your dog for a test sail? The reason I ask is because our dog just plain hates being on the sailboat. Luckily for us, we can leave the dog with my in-laws.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I tried to get my Newf down to the water many times. But as soon as she hit planking, the landing gear retracted and then, well, dragging something that big down the docks tends to damage the docks.

This despite the fact she loved water, and proved she could and would swim hard enough to pull grown men OUT of the surf once she'd been conned it.

I suppose the first part of "water rescue" criteria is "If I don't let him into it, I won't have to save him from it."


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

shuntphl said:


> would like to get some input from other boat owners on how they handle day and weekend trips with their dogs.


Day and weekend trips they come with, they'll even come on longer trips if we plan to frog up the coast.

Any longer than a day or two away from easy land access they stay with family



> - The potty problem seems to be the least concerns,


We keep a supply of training pads onboard which they grew up with and they're very good at using them



> - Do dogs get sea-sick? Do they usually enjoy sailing?


Ours absolutly love sailing and kayaking and rides in the dink



> - What to do with a dog, when you want to go on land in the summer? For example to a restaurant or bar where dogs are not permitted? Leaving the dog in an non-air conditioned cabin doesn't seem to be an option. Are fans in the cockpit maybe be an option to keep the temperature down? Or are there maybe bimini/tent-like solutions that allow the dog to stay in the cockpit? I have taken numerous camping trips and left the dog in the tent for a short amount of time (in adequate shade and with fans) without a problem.


We have left ours in the boat with hatches and ports opened and a fans with plenty of water and they did quite well, but that also depends on your location.



> - So, I think I answered my question already myself: It looks like air conditioning is the only good option. Are there any good after-market air conditioning solutions? If so, where can I find more information?


Carry-On Portable Air Conditioners - Marine Boat



> BTW, my dog is a Boxer, which are very sensitive when it comes to heat anyway, so I would like to make the sailing trips as enjoyable for her as for the rest of the crew.


We have a pug and a Maltesse


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

It all comes down to proper sailing attire..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Is that poor dog wearing "PJs with footies"?? I think someone needs to call the ASPCA on you. If that doesn't qualify as cruel and unusual, what would??


----------



## DavidMarc (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, you've all fairly well covered dog breeds which are smaller (read easier to pick up) and or good swimmers, like the Newfoundland. My question is what about a relatively sedentary, but large and anchor like breed, like the English Bulldog. I have two and I really would love to take at least one aboard at a time. I am just wondering if anyone here feels that would be socially irresponsible, given their tendency to sink like rocks. Thanks for any input, including any bullie owner input!
-Regards


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

DavidMarc said:


> Okay, you've all fairly well covered dog breeds which are smaller (read easier to pick up) and or good swimmers, like the Newfoundland. My question is what about a relatively sedentary, but large and anchor like breed, like the English Bulldog. I have two and I really would love to take at least one aboard at a time. I am just wondering if anyone here feels that would be socially irresponsible, given their tendency to sink like rocks. Thanks for any input, including any bullie owner input!
> -Regards


David,

I have a English Bulldog. She does not sink and is not a bad swimmer, believe it or not. Of course, I guess a walruss floats - much to her credit. HEHE!

However, she is not a great swimmer either. We purchased a life jacket for her. You have to oversize them because they are very broad chested. That means the jacket will hang off their back. It looks kinda funny and makes them more clumsy than they already are.

SHe does fine on the boat, but the issue is me. They are NOT good jumpers or climbers, so you will end up carrying them up/down the companionway. It simply is a major PITA. I have a bad disc in my back which makes it even more difficult. So as long as you are ok carrying them up/down - it will be fine. But if you cannot carry them, you will have problems with them on a sailboat.

Hope that helps.

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There was a long-running thread on sailing with genius bulldogs...however, it isn't very applicable, since the woman who started the thread confused Bull Terriers with Bull Dogs...  Not quite the same thing, but might be an amusing read for you.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*Lifting the dog*

Depending on your freeboard, using a ramp with bottom flotation could work.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Is that poor dog wearing "PJs with footies"?? I think someone needs to call the ASPCA on you. If that doesn't qualify as cruel and unusual, what would??


I came home from work one day and about busted a gut seeing this dog running around the yard dress in this fashion...seems my wife was tired of brushing and cutting matted hitchhikers from it's angora rabbit fine hair for the ump-teenth time from her new love...funnest thing I had ever seen....might have won a Funnest Home viedo.

I told her " Well you wanted a dust mop, ya got a dust mop ,you'll have to get use to it Hun or keep your indoor dog indoors"...Fortunetly the experiment didnt work out all that well....havent seen it sence...


----------



## DavidMarc (Jun 26, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> There was a long-running thread on sailing with genius bulldogs...however, it isn't very applicable, since the woman who started the thread confused Bull Terriers with Bull Dogs...  Not quite the same thing, but might be an amusing read for you.


SD -I will certainly read it for amusement purposes, thanks. But quite sure my girls are all Bulldog, of the traditional english fat arse variety! I suppose as long as I keep them below decks or reasonably affixed in the cockpit somehow, they couldn't be too much harm, flatulence notwithstanding. Just don't want to tread new ground that should not be tread, or trod? Know what I mean?


----------



## DavidMarc (Jun 26, 2008)

CD-
Yes thank you, that does help. And on the carrying bit, I hadn't considered that either. The dumber of the two could be lead willingly into a fire, but the other, I'd likely have to carry at some point. At 54 pounds of dead weight with no good leverage points, bullies make quite the portage --as I am sure you, and your back, well know.

I will proceed with caution and find floatation for the fatties as well. Thank you muchly.
-Regards


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

David-
Any crew that doesn't float (or walk on water!) should be wearing a PFD. You'll find the hunting suppliers i.e. Cabela's) carry a wide range of dog-PFDs, boarding ramps, and other practical gear targeted to retreivers and duck hunters mainly--but it works just as well for sailors' dogs.
Remember that your sailboat has a BOOM on it, and with a snatch block you can easily attach the lifting handle on the dog to the boom, and hoist her onboard, or below deck, as needed. Assuming your dog doesn't mind being lifted, some do, others don't. (There are some rescue dogs that literally drop out of helicopters with PJ's, that's got to be a huge act of faith on the dogs' part!)


----------



## DavidMarc (Jun 26, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> David-
> Any crew that doesn't float (or walk on water!) should be wearing a PFD.
> 
> Remember that your sailboat has a BOOM on it, and with a snatch block you can easily attach the lifting handle on the dog to the boom, and hoist her onboard, or below deck, as needed. Assuming your dog doesn't mind being lifted, some do, others don't. (There are some rescue dogs that literally drop out of helicopters with PJ's, that's got to be a huge act of faith on the dogs' part!)


HS-
Very sound advice on the PFD. I now will not even think about bringing either aboard for any period of time absent one. As to hoisting, that might get me bit for certain! But intruiging idea! Thanks!
-Regards


----------

